# Print too big



## joesfolk (Jan 15, 2011)

Something has happened and the whole discuss cooking site is huge on my computer.  I can't find any way to get it back where it was and don't know how this happened to begin with.  No other sites are like this.  Please help soon.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmmm.......strange.  Try holding down Ctrl and - together.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh, I figured it out. Earlier today dd did a trick someone showed her to increase the size of a picture on a real estate site.  I just reversed what she did.  Much better now.  (I had to use the control key and the scroll button on the mouse.)


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 15, 2011)

If you use Firefox, just CNTL - (minus) to get to the right size.  

If you are using Internet Explorer, you can adjust the size at the bottom right of the status bar.

Another situation could be the use of the magnifier.  It can be difficult to close it because it can be hard to find when the page looks so large.  One way to close it would be to go back to your desktop, click on the blank tray and go to Task Manager and close the magnifier.

Hope this helps.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for all your help.  Problem resolved.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2011)

If you are using FireFox or Chrome, Ctrl 0 (that's zero) will take you back to "normal".


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you! This happened to me yesterday and was still that way today so I remembered seeing this thread title and voila...hit the ctrl key and the - key at the same time as you all suggested  and everything is back to normal. I love this site  . Instant help...always


----------

